
Python proposal: add immutable (persistent) dictionaries - dikbrouwer
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0603/
======
snrji
This is the kind of ad-hoc PEP proposal that could be completely avoidable if
there was a generic modifier or initialization/declaration construction for
declaring a variable as constant. So incredibly simple, so incredibly useful
that it's hard to believe that it hasn't been accepted yet (it was proposed).

~~~
laurencerowe
A const declaration only ensures that the variable always points to the same
object, not that that object is immutable. For instance in JS:

const foo = {};

foo.bar = 1;

~~~
snrji
That depends on the language.

------
yen223
Something interesting to note is that Python’s ContextVar (introduced in
Python 3.7) is a persistent dictionary.

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0567/#implementation](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0567/#implementation)

------
lolc
Nice I like having persistent structures available. Then I don't have to
safeguared against unintended modifications.

